# Kato Unitrack question(s)



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi gang. I've searched up and down the net but I can't find a direct answer. I live in South Africa and the local stores does not have Kato Unitrack hanging off a peg board...damn.

Anyway, I bought a big collection of Kato Unitrack and am currently busy installing them on a modular layout. I have several wires in blue and white and a few red and balck. The latter are used for points but I have loads more points than wires. 

I also have no 24-840's, the blue Kato switches. I wish to use these but I was wondering if they come with the red and black wires? 

If not, where can I purchase these red and black wires that have the little plug for the bottom of the switch/point?

I am a little stuck now because of this...

See below for progress on this little show layout.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

OK, in the interest of information sharing, I got an answer back from Kato.

There are no cables in the 24-840 packs either.



> I'm afraid these cables are not available separately. It is possible to
> splice together a replacement by combining #24-845 Three-signal Extension
> cord (which has a plug that can fit into the turnout on one side) and a
> #24-841 turnout extension cord (which has the white plug that can connect to
> our turnout control switches on one side).


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm surprised there's no Kato dealer in Cape Town. At least you have some model railway shops, there's absolutely nothing here as you can imagine. It's no big problem though as I can get stuff from the UK via DHL.
Do you like the Unitrack? I was thinking of trying some myself.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi BigEd #2.

I don't know where to get them.
But I ran across this site while searching, 
http://t-trak.cincy.home.insightbb.com/TTrak.070000000/TTrak.070000000.htm?OD#Reliability

Have you seen this?
Lot of info in there.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I'm surprised there's no Kato dealer in Cape Town. At least you have some model railway shops, there's absolutely nothing here as you can imagine. It's no big problem though as I can get stuff from the UK via DHL.
> Do you like the Unitrack? I was thinking of trying some myself.


Nope, none here in CT. Where is your "here"?

I love the Unitrack. Performed flawlessly yesterday. I however caused a few problems...

Quite a few lessons learned. 

1. Make sure the locos you take along is programmed, serviced and they can negate the track.
2. Unpack half the box of trains and leave them at home. 
3. Have fun!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

big ed said:


> Hi BigEd #2.
> 
> I don't know where to get them.
> But I ran across this site while searching,
> ...


Wow, nice site that. Thanx Big Ed #1


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

BigEd said:


> Wow, nice site that. Thanx Big Ed #1


Big Ed #1, I like the sound of that. 
We can change you to Big Ed # 1&1/2?

Yes, a lot of info on the uni-track on that site.
Must be some place you can buy them?


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

big ed said:


> Big Ed #1, I like the sound of that.
> We can change you to Big Ed # 1&1/2?
> 
> Yes, a lot of info on the uni-track on that site.
> Must be some place you can buy them?


I have found some stateside and should have them in about 6 weeks time.

1.5 you say


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Some pics


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of room are you building that in?
Looks huge, is it an old school auditorium?

I see another layout next to yours?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I reread it, your building for a show?


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm not sure the forum can handle two Big Ed's!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

big ed said:


> What kind of room are you building that in?
> Looks huge, is it an old school auditorium?
> 
> I see another layout next to yours?


It was a model train fair at a local rugby club's hall. 

The layout behind me was an OO Hornby setup dating from the 50's.

There were a few other layouts too. The local Ntrak club and another Normal layout. Then a SAR HO layout (not operating on Saturday unfortunately). O scale live steam but just running round and round on a little loop. 

That were the most layouts we had together in 30 years here in Cape Town!!! Proud to be part of the organizing group.:smilie_daumenpos:

Also the first train only show in 30 years!


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

eljefe said:


> I'm not sure the forum can handle two Big Ed's!


But but the one has capitals and the other not...:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

BigEd said:


> Nope, none here in CT. Where is your "here"?


I am in Accra, Ghana. I guess the track has to be reliable when you are exhibiting. I like Peco but sometimes I get problems with the turnouts, but I do like the it's realistic look. Might just try some Unitrack.


----------



## BigEd (Oct 28, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> I am in Accra, Ghana. I guess the track has to be reliable when you are exhibiting. I like Peco but sometimes I get problems with the turnouts, but I do like the it's realistic look. Might just try some Unitrack.


Oh, ok. For temporary track there are none better. I have seen layouts using Unitrack that had been balasted. Looked fine to me...


----------



## WaltP (Jan 21, 2013)

If you need to actually make some Kato cables, the plugs/jacks are known as _mini-Tamiya_ (female) and _mini-Kyosho_ (male) connectors. and can be found in various places on-line and in shops that specialize in RC vehicles.

Also note the blue/white cables have the blue wire connected to the square side of the plug and the red/black cables have the black connected to the square.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Those Tamiya connectors are notoriously unreliable. The electric rc car boys now use 4mm gold connectors:


----------

